# Storm Conditioning Tips?



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, it's seems we're finally done getting snow for the season and have gracefully moved into Spring thunderstorms.

Tonight, the sky looked a bit dodgy like something was a brewin'. Posh started acting very strangely. I almost thought she was hurt or sick. She barked incessantly at my husband when he got home (she is absolutely not a barker and loves him dearly) and when he came over to pick her up and comfort her she peed on the floor a bit and yelped really loudly like he had struck her. He had not even touched her. 

The hubby gave her kisses and a treat and she seemed to be a little better. She went and cozied up in her little bed by the computer. I was cooking dinner and my family was busy cleaning up when Posh let out a little yip. It wasn't anything loud, just a squeak and she startled and jumped out of her bed like someone had lit a match under her bed.

I immediately went over to her to see if she was okay. I picked her and she was shaking like crazy. I went to giver her a kiss and a snuggle, which I do about one million times a day, and she struck out at my face like she was going to bite me. She has never done this before! I knew something was very wrong.

I thought it would be safest for her and my kids to tell her to kennel, she walked right in, and I did not correct her for lashing out at me. I knew she was totally afraid or hurt or something and it was not a behavioral thing going on. I have corrected her for trying to bite me when grooming or growling at my youngest...but this situation did not seem like a correction would be the best thing.

I left the door to her crate open and she ended up going to my bedroom and hiding under my bed. By this time, the thunder was really going like gang busters.

Well, we always have joked that she is our beloved border collie Beauty incarnate (she was born on the day Beauty died and she frequently lies in the same spot under our kitchen bench) and Beauty was absolutely bonkers about storms coming. We never needed a weather man as she was our forecaster. Way before any storm rolled in, she would start nervously panting and want to be right next to me our my hubby. Meanwhile, I was so surprised at Posh's reaction of hiding and wanting nothing to do with her Mommy.

I've read that you can slowly condition a dog to be more comfortable with storms by playing thunder audio quietly during the day. Anyone with experience with this? I also thought about giving her rescue remedy...I am a bit concerned about the "nip in fear" reaction, and I think I will kennel her in the near future if a storm comes in, as it seems she just wants to go somewhere safe and I just can't explain to my four year old why she shouldn't comfort her scared puppy.

Sorry this post is so dreadfully long. Looking for some tips from the pros.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh one more thing...usually when she is afraid e.g. of the blow dryer, she still gives me tons of kisses. This (the almost biting my face) was sooo weird and I was/am really worried.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Poor Puppy! I wish I had some advice for you!

I think you have a good idea; let her be where she's comfortable.. I don't have this problem with Capote..he's pretty laid back about everything..including bad storms.. and we get some DOOZIES around here. I don't bother him or let him think anything is wrong or different than it normally is though. I think he can tell when I'm stressed for tornado warnings and such cause when I'm huddled on the couch or in the closet watching the progress on those he lays right up beside me..but I think it's more cause he senses how worried I am more than him being scared.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did she jump up to lick your face or was it a mock bite/aggressive? I've dealt with the fear of storms, she usually crawls on my chest and plants herself there, but the aggression thing is odd, I haven't seen that one, but I suppose any dog could could react that way if they are scared enough.  Maybe she was feeling pain and/or hurt when you husband touched her? Like injuring herself or even digesting something painful?

I don't really have too many ideas with this one, but wanted to offer my support! I would consider playing the tapes and see if they help, even during feeding or 'play' time so she associates the sound with a positive thing.

Hugs!
Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh was on my lap (shaking) and I brought my face down to kiss the top of her head. I do this a million times a day...so I was shocked when she snapped at me.

Also, my husband hadn't touched her he just put his hands down ready to pick her up and she "screamed" like he had whacked her. She's done this to me once. She had been hiding under a chair and wouldn't come out. I didn't want to pull her out, even though I could reach her, because I'm working on getting her to come out of tunnels at agility on her own when I call her. I got a treat to coax her out and was going to pet and scoop her out when she screamed like I had totally hurt her as my hands were going to her. I was calling her in a patient nice voice, and yet I think she thought I was really mad. I do remember when I picked her up from the breeder that she had hid under a couch and the breeder had pulled her out, she didn't get to walk out from under her spot on her own. I got her at six months? Could something have happened to make her think I or my hubby are going to hurt her? Is she a drama queen? I'll keep working on this trust, I guess, so she knows she's always going to be okay here.

I did find some research on storm conditioning so I'll try the clips during a positive time. I don't want the poor girl trapped in fear.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe!

You know it sounds like she may have been 'hurt' once before when picked up  I do think you can recondition her and I would probably keep working on her and picking her up and being very affectionate and reassuring that she's safe and won't be hurt.

I have a drama queen on my hands. When we go to the vet is a good example, she'll squeal and yelp when the vet tech walks IN the room and continue that all the way through the shot! Its like she 'remembers' the pain of the shot and starts reacting at the slightest 'memory' of it.

You could try asking the breeder if she knows of any incident that might have caused this.

My mother lives in West Texas and she has one of her dogs on Prozac during a storm, she's had A LOT of dogs her whole life, but this particular one goes super crazy during a storm, hiding, yelping, panicked,etc. So the vet gave her a prescription! Not that Posh is to that point, but if all training fails, you could look into maybe a natural remedy (I forget what its called) But some people here use it and rave.

Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Maybe!
> 
> but if all training fails, you could look into maybe a natural remedy (I forget what its called) But some people here use it and rave.
> 
> Kara


I think it's called rescue remedy...this is something we used with our dane and it really did seem to help him. I've also used it with my drama king son!

I do think she is a bit of a drama queen, but I was thinking about asking the breeder if something happened. I sure hope she'd be candid about it. I think she's a great breeder.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- gezzz! The nipping thing is very scary especially with the little ones. Isabelle is very afraid of storms. She does the shaking, hiding, and freaking out behaviors. It is really strange cause she is scared of nothing else in the world. But if there is a storm, Belle generally knows it about an hour or two before it comes. She never gets aggressive though, she is usually under the couch or up against one of us with her head tucked in. Dora doesn't do anything different- in fact she always runs back and forth to check on Belle. I think some dogs are just more prone to it than others. Luckily since I have lived in California- there has never been a storm (why am I leaving this place again?) but back home, I would just try to watch the weather report and rescue remedy her. I will say a few drops is enough but I have given her a lot more- the entire thing makes her sleepy and sometimes that is the best for all of us.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

It sounds like Posh was truly frightened and I think the snapping was instinctive. I know that when a dog's afraid, you aren't supposed to say, "it's okay" since you're rewarding the behavior you don't want. I think the Rescue Remedy sounds like a great idea. Also, I think if a dog is that frightened it's okay to let them alone under the bed. I had a Doxie mix that couldn't stand loud noises and would hide and I discovered leaving him alone was best and was the shortest way to calm him down.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Hank has become very afraid when thunder & lightening storms roll in. He didn't used to be that way, so all we can figure out is that he got really scared during a storm while we were at work. We have some real thunder boomers here and he will start barking when he first hears them, and then start shaking when he realizes what's coming. Hank sleeps at the foot of our bed and we had a storm roll in around 5:00 a.m. last week. He was immediately snuggling in between us when he heard the storm. I put my hand on him to reassure him and hold him. He calms back down as soon as the thunder starts to roll into the distance. --This is the first dog we've ever owned that is scared of storms. It's hard for me, because I love raging thunderstorms and now I have mixed feelings when we get one.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is kinda afraid. She doesn't act out or anything but she will go lay under the bed or in her crate. I read (somewhere?) that the dogs feel the electricity in the air before we realize the storm is near. It was suggested to put a little of lotion (conditioner) on your hands and run it along their coat and that settles down the hair standing on end feeling for them.

Also, I try to turn the tv or radio up a little louder. I always leave the tv on when we leave - actually two tv's on.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Amy, I think you have a lot of good ideas. I would try them all.

My friend, who raises puppies for Canine Companions for Independence, has a tape that she plays for the puppies with all kinds of sounds; storms, fire engines, slamming doors, etc. Although she does it when the puppies are little I think it could still work with an older dog if you started with a very low volume at first and used treats.

I use flower essences for my cat and I think they definitely make a difference. I have also given some to Salsa when we're going to be doing something stressful, like going to the vet. I have rescue remedy, but you can get different formulas at catfaeries.com. I think there are also some comfort zone plug-ins and spray for dogs.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advice... I knew I'd be coming to the right place asking you folks.

Well, I've played some thunder clips all day today and no reaction from Miss Posh, so I'm assuming it's the actual barometric change and energy of the storm that affects her.

She's back to her usual loving self, giving Mom tons of kisses and wanting to be in my arms at all times. 

I guess I'll just try the rescue remedy or other bach flower essences for her nervous nellyness and allow her to hide out under the bed. We have a low platform bed that she feels secure under and no one will be able to reach her so I won't worry about anything happening with my kids.

It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I suppose it is good to know that it isn't the sounds bothering her, but darn. I was hoping you could do some simple conditioning to help ease her fears.

Make sure that when storms start that you don't automatically tense up and start to worry about her. She will feel that from you. Most of all, don't baby her through it. Maybe you will have enough storms early in the season that she will realize it isn't anything to fear.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie is beginning to feat thunderstorms. Her brother Tux has also developed a fear for them. He is much worse and shakes and pants and is very scared. When they know a storm is coming, they give him some benadryl in advance. To calm him and help him sleep through it. 

Good luck, its horrible to watch them so frightened. I do think the snapping was probably because she was just scared. You probably scared her, ( even though you do this all the time, you dont do it when there is a storm and she is so on guard)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks again everyone...

Today it's a rainy day, no thunder, strange "glow" before the rain, so she's absolutely fine.

I'll try and anticipate the storm, although I'm sure her instincts will kick in way before my human ones do and just tell her to go "night-night" and put a treat in her crate with her. I know she considers this a safe place to be. I will leave the door unfastened so that she can have the option to escape up to my bedroom. I won't baby her (I do know that's a human instinct...but I'll resist).

Melissa that's too bad about Goldie. I hope it's just a phase for her. Thanks for the Benadryl tip, if she really seems agitated the next time, I'll ask my vet what he thinks of giving her something to help her sleep through it. I do think sometimes babies and dogs are able to "sleep" or tune out the world if they're really scared, and she does seem quite secure if she has a cave to hide out in.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Salsa's Mom said:


> My friend, who raises puppies for Canine Companions for Independence, has a tape that she plays for the puppies with all kinds of sounds; storms, fire engines, slamming doors, etc. Although she does it when the puppies are little I think it could still work with an older dog if you started with a very low volume at first and used treats.


Debby, your friend would by any chance have that in e-format would she? My pup comes home in 2 weeks and I'd love to have something like that.

My boyfriend's dog is terrified of thunder and fireworks. He hides in the closet and trembles. I'm kinda his momma and I can't really calm him. He'll let me hold him and pet him (I always turn the tv up or turn on some music), but if I let go he'll run back to the closet. He gets so afraid he's inconsolable and even loses some bladder control. It's so heartbreaking. I'd like to avoid anything like that w/ the puppy if possible.

I googled for thunder sounds but there are only brief samples (few secs) available.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amy,
I copied this short info off the internet:

Melatonin has helped some noise-phobic dogs go from being panicked to only mildly concerned with thunder or other loud noises such as fireworks and gunshots (it has not been found to be effective in other stressful situations, only when noise is a major factor). It isn't a sedative. Your dog will stay awake and alert. Instead of being extremely afraid during a thunderstorm, a dog may just simply stop being afraid.

My little Pom was very afraid of thunder and fireworks -- and was snippy during those times. She never bite anyone but would make you think she was going to. My vet told me to try the Melatonin -- which I got at the supermarket -- and it worked. It did not make her sleepy like when I gave her Benadryl -- just calmed her so the noise didn't bother her. He told me to give it to her the minute I knew a storm was coming and sometimes she let me know first. If we had to leave her at home with the possibility of a storm I gave it to her before we left. I gave her 1/2 a tablet...which I think was 1.5. I made sure I gave it to her on July 4 -- before she heard the fireworks in our neighborhood. 

You might want to google to look up information....or call your vet to see if you can try it. I think she snapped because she was so afraid...and at the noisy times she was afraid of everything and everyone. All I can tell you is that Melatonin worked for my Pom and made a great difference. So far I haven't been through a thunder storm with Cicero...but he doesn't seem afraid of anything so far.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, sorry I missed this thread. Has this happened with just this one storm? 
Could something else have been going on? I forget is she spayed? Could coming into season make her more vulnerable?

I have used something called Comfort Zone with Jasper for his anxiety aggression with the mail man. It is synthesized mother dog pheromones and is supposed to make them feel everything is ok-- it worked for a while with Jasper-- But I was thinking if you paired it with the noise conditionining it may re-inforce-- thunder noise... oh that's ok. It comes in a room diffuser (which is what we used with Jasper) and also a spray-- you can spray it on her bed -- or they suggest spraying a bandanna and putting it on her. So you could maybe try putting the sprayed bandanna on before you start your tape of noises-- and also before a storm. (and besides Posh would sure look cute with a little red bandanna)

http://www.petcomfortzone.com/

My guys get a little nervous-- but only if it is really bad and right on top of us. Good Luck


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Missy said:


> I have used something called Comfort Zone with Jasper for his anxiety aggression with the mail man. It is synthesized mother dog pheromones and is supposed to make them feel everything is ok-- it worked for a while with Jasper-- But I was thinking if you paired it with the noise conditionining it may re-inforce-- thunder noise... oh that's ok. It comes in a room diffuser (which is what we used with Jasper) and also a spray-- you can spray it on her bed -- or they suggest spraying a bandanna and putting it on her. So you could maybe try putting the sprayed bandanna on before you start your tape of noises-- and also before a storm. (and besides Posh would sure look cute with a little red bandanna)
> 
> http://www.petcomfortzone.com/


Nice! Thanks for posting this! Because I'm crazy skeptic scientist girl I had to investigate this further. I looked for DAP research and so far I've found 2 controlled studies that found it was helpful. 
One study reported another that wasn't published in a peer-reviewed journal reporting it is more effective to desensitize when used w/ a CD than either the DAP or CD alone. All these researchers did though was test two types of CDs which were both used w/ DAP, so there was improvement, but they couldn't test the effects of the DAP alone since it was used w/ the CD in both groups (part of the treatment package). One of the controlled studies tested its effectiveness in reducing crying and other disturbing behavior in puppies in the first weeks in their home. It helped in the 1st week, in that one, but so did having the puppies sleep w/ other dogs.

I'll report back if I find other studies. I'm tempted to buy this and try it...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor thing. I hope you can help her adjust. Gryff hasn't seem fazed by them at all. Growing up, we had a German Shepherd who was the biggest coward of them all. Poor Linny, she would hide in the bathtub, under the bed, in the closet, under the blankets. She would shake and cry. RIP Linda.


----------

